# twitching and sometimes barking/growling during sleep



## Jimdeez (Feb 14, 2008)

I've noticed that my new pup Jade who is 7 weeks twitches while sleeping sometimes its quite a bit, I know when dogs twitch it means there dreaming or in a deep sleep but sometimes it just seems like a lot and today she was making a barking/growl type of noise while sleeping. Could this be something to do on how she was treated or anything like that in her last 7 weeks?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

At that age just about everything makes a huge impression on a pup so I would imagine she could be dreaming of just about anything, good or bad.
Rocky used to do the same thing. Sometimes he would have severe tremors.
She could just be dreaming of playing with her siblings..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good rabbit chasing dream to me.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Heh, zildjian trys running in his sleep all the time. Sometimes barks but its usually like hes trying to run. Then I kiss his nose so he wakes up incase its a bad dream.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I have read that it is caused by stress in the dog's life but who knows for sure. I always wake mine up when they do that. My buddy has a dog who will not wake up fully at first and he has to stay out of her way until she snaps out of it. She is seriously defensive if he wakes her out of a dream.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

onyx does the same thing in his sleep its just dreams. onyx actually barks.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

Boo twitches sometimes and sometimes she'll bark and growl. And she's whined a couple of times. She runs too though. I usually wake her up.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

jboo101907 said:


> Boo twitches sometimes and sometimes she'll bark and growl. And she's whined a couple of times. She runs too though. I usually wake her up.


i dont wake onyx up when he does that. its a normal sleep process there are sleep stages and to get a succesful sleep one must go through all the processes or there will be side effects small or large one is drowziness throughout the day it isnt healthy to be abruptly woken up especially during the dream stage which is most importaint. humans sometimes exibit behavior like dogs do when they sleep as well. such as fidgeting,sleep talking basically the same as a dog barking in its sleep,sleep walking which is also actually pretty normal and sometimes peoples spouses report getting woken up by being kicked or punched by the sleeping significant other. so dont worry about it let your dog sleep weather its a nightmare or not your dog will feel better if it gets a well rounded sleep the only time i wake onyx up during his sleep is if he has his nose burried in blankets i dont want him to suffocate!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

My son has a two year old female that does all of the above. Sometimes it's like she's having a seizure or something. Kind of worried me the first few times and I'd wake her up. She's a healthy, happy, always eager to please dog. I guess shes dreaming? She doesn't do it very often. When I would wake her up she would start wagging her tail so now I leave her alone.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

There just dreaming. Luke hardly ever dreams. Jesse dreams all the time barking (with his mouth actually closed), running twitching. I sometimes just give him a little wiggle.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

it can be annoying. one time onyx woke me up he slleps with his head on my neck well all of a sudden he barked mad loud in my ear and i jumped up cuz i too was dreaming i think i scared him cuz he looked so shocked!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Buster does that occasionally when he's sleeping. If he gets too loud I just say "shhhhhhhh" and then he usually halfway wakes up when he hears that then goes back to sleep.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

My vet told me that twitching s normal for a puppy. A healthy/happy puppy twitches in his sleep. This shows a healthy growth of muscles and the nervous system. He told me if the puppy does not twich then that's when you should be worried.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

all of mine of done it one time or another I just wake them up and they stop!!!
And Buz I don't think the stress thing is true my dogs are never stressed just happy all the time and they still do it so I thinks it's just dreams you know people do it to they just don't know it cause they are asleep! (not bark but move around when they are dreaming lol)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I read that in one of CM's books. He said that farm dogs down in Mexico don't do that nearly as much as dogs here in America because they live a more relaxed and stress free life. Who knows, could just be inventing a problem so that he can fix it for $$$.


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

My friends dog Hershey would sleep on his back with his legs straight up in the air and whenever he was dreaming, he would "run" upside down in his sleep. He would also bark while he is dreaming and wake himself up. Nino twitches sometimes, but not as bad as Hershey.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Every once in awhile Queen will do the same, and I'll wake her up right away. It looks funny watching her feet actually move like she's running.


----------

